# Max mph in Low gear???



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

OK, bought my BF 750 used, so I don't have an owner's manual. I have tried to ride in low when traveling 12 mph or under, and especially when it's pulling up a hill or in mud, but it runs fine past 15 mph on up close to 20. What would be the maximum speed to run in Low gear?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I would say 20 max. You will take a chance of smoking your belt any faster


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

And thats if your not runnin 20 mph for long periods of time. What did you mean when you said that it "runs fine past 15 mph on up to 20 mph?" Does it have problems going slower than that in low or where you just wanting to know the max speed running speed of Low gear?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had mine up in the mid 40's in low range so running 20 ain't gonna hurt it. With that said i never use low for just trail riding. I'll put it in low before i enter a deep mud hole or climb a steep hill some times but i'd say 90% of my riding is done in high range.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've heard of people running it 50 in low gear. That's why many say to never use High gear. I don't trust that though.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL, I don't even run 45 in HIGH!! LOL


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd imagine high speeds would be quite the experience with those 32's lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they are.. I got up to near 45 on mine but the bike was screaming and the tires were wobbling like a MOFO!


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I run mine up to 35 alot and have had no problems yet.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I only put in low if I get stuck or know ill smoke a belt. Iv done mid 40s as well in low. But iv heard with the clutch mod (v/f John or the washer mod) It'll do 60mph in low. Don't know way you'd want to do 60mph in low, well maybe mud racing!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wow the motors have do sound like going to come apart at 56-60mph in low. i think it sounds like too much running 25 in low


----------



## powerstroker24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well when I am riding in the deep trails which where we ride I pretty much stay in low, and yeah 46 is what mine will do. I dont see a issue with trailing in the 20's in low and for me and where we ride I like low better. That being said I am still on stock clutch springs and relatively heavy tires for the size and I feel its better on the bike to be in low when rolling hills and slower trails and mud.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I couldnt imagine goin over 40 mph in lowI only use low when dragging out broken quads(kawierecoveryman):haha:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i had 28" laws Skiny/wide stock clutches and only put mine in low for hills and mud thats it. it drove fine in high so there was no need for low but thats just me i guess


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I ride mine in high the red spring is so strong that I never use low unless I am pulling out a broke polaris lol


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

*THX*

Thanks for the input. For the low-speed trails like we were on last weekend with lots of up/down/mud I prefer low. And we're talking anything from crawling to 10-12 mph here, but mostly slow stuff below 10. Occasionally, there were some straitaways where we could go faster. Sometimes I would shift up to high, and sometimes I'd just go 15-20 in low. Thats what I was worried about. Sounds like that's not going to be a problem. 

With the 29.5" Swamplites I prefer to do the low speed stuff in Low. It seems to be easier to get started and pulls harder up hills, thru holes, etc.

:mimbrules:


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok guys theres gotta be a definate answer to this kind of question isnt there. As far as like 0-20mph should be ran in low and anything over should be ran in high. Is it hard on the belt or clutch to run slow speeds with it in high or to run high speeds in low? Ive heard from a lot of people in my area that if your just puttin around you should tay in low otherwise you put more stress on your clutch and belt. Is there any truth to that statement?


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I always run in high unless in the mud or a big hill, mine has no problems pulling the 29.5's in high at any speed.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes what???


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Can you shift from low to high on the fly at say over 20MPH


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Not recommended. Stop then shift or wreck something.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Ok guys theres gotta be a definate answer to this kind of question isnt there. As far as like 0-20mph should be ran in low and anything over should be ran in high. Is it hard on the belt or clutch to run slow speeds with it in high or to run high speeds in low? Ive heard from a lot of people in my area that if your just puttin around you should tay in low otherwise you put more stress on your clutch and belt. Is there any truth to that statement?


 
There are too many factors that play into it for there to be one definate answer ex. tire height, tire/wheel weight, clutch setup, riding style, terrain, etc. You really just have to get a feel for your machine and find what fits your set up and style that is not causing you to have to replace parts after every ride. 

When my Brute was brand new I strapped on 30" Mudlites right out of the box and had a stock clutch set up for over a year with no issues but I found myself in low 90% of the time. 

Now with a little heavier tire in the 29.5 Outlaw but with a correct clutch set up I utilize High alot more ( trail and hard pack riding) and reserve Low range for the peanut butter muck when I wanna "Let er Eat" as Masher would say.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet lookin Brute Tx... What lift is that?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, It was the Gorilla 6" but I took it off about a month ago and sold it. I need to update my pics I just don't have any with it back on the 2'' extreme yet.


----------



## WoodBoy (Jul 17, 2009)

i dont think my brute has ever seen high but maybe 2 or 3 times


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hmmm, still wonder what the owners manual says...*

Well, so far we've heard lots of folks experience, some good opinions, etc. It's all appreciated. :rockn:

However, I still haven't heard an answer to my original question, which was, what does the OWNERS MANUAL say about running in low? Does it have any recommendation at all, warning or caution to "not exceed" a certain speed in low, or anything like that? Anybody got a manual they'd be willing to crack open (for the first time, even)  and see what Kawasaki says about the topic?

:goodnews:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i looked in my owners manual just for you and theirs nothing said about running in low or much less high, so therefore Im saying -run it to where you feel comfortable running it-, or just run it till you hit the limiter then if you need to go faster go to high!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You can do 187 in Low.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> ok i looked in my owners manual just for you and theirs nothing said about running in low or much less high, so therefore Im saying -run it to where you feel comfortable running it-, or just run it till you hit the limiter then if you need to go faster go to high!!!


 That's how I roll on my yami.





Just sayin'


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

I run 29.5's and most of the time I'm in low. But that's so I won't spill my beer. She will run in high just fine.


----------

